# 68 GTO seat belt retractors



## joedee (Dec 13, 2012)

Hi,
The seat belt retractor on the passenger side of my car is tight up against the seat. Was wondering if the retractors are different on a 68. Maybe the pervious owner put the wrong ones on the car some time in the past? I see them listed on Ebay and they look different for 67/68 compared to 69 and up or at least they look differnt in the pic's.

Joe


----------

